# odi grips



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok so my bike has like alittle over 100 miles on it and the left grip is starting to twist. I was looking at the odi grips, heard great things about thrm but they have 2 different aize option a 130mm, and a 120mm. Doea anyone know what size mine is?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Ok so my bike has like alittle over 100 miles on it and the left grip is starting to twist. I was looking at the odi grips, heard great things about thrm but they have 2 different aize option a 130mm, and a 120mm. Doea anyone know what size mine is?


Just measure between the end of the bar to the control.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I got the 130mm...it's a bit long on the right handlebar due to the throttle setup but has worked fine so far. The 120mm should be about perfect.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------

